

$20.000 gamer PC - gorm
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://www.komplett.no/k/ci.aspx%3Fsku%3D10438&sl=no&tl=en

======
corin_
You can configure an Alienware PC up to ~$15,000 without needing to add on
every single gaming accesory you can think of, or three monitors.

And if you're wanting multiple monitors, why wouldn't you chose ATI's
Eyefinity?

------
lovskogen
Makes me proud to be a norwegian.

~~~
mhd
And if you spend your weekends playing games with this instead of going out
and buying drinks, you've got your money back in record time.

